# xscreensaver

## ashlar

... come al solito ogni tanto mi ritrovo con strani problemi... forse è l'ora di reistallare daccapo il sistema sul mio portatile... cmq tralasciando queste considerazioni vi illustro il problema che mi ritrovo in questo momento con Xscreensaver.

Fino a poco tempo fa tutto funzionava correttamente, poi dopo un "emerge -avuND world"  ho notato che lo screensaver non partiva come avrebbe dovuto, con ulteriori test mi sono accorto che clickando sul pulzante "blocca schermo" il portatile faceva partire lo screensaver solamente la prima volta (successive pressioni non danno risultati) e sopratutto al muovere del mouse non veniva più chiesta la password. Altra stranezza collegata al fatto che lo screen mi funziona in pratica solamente una volta è che se vado sul gestionale degli screen dall'apposito menù, quando entro nel gestionale stesso mi da il seguente warning:

http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermataji2.png

Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque possa aiutarmi a risolvere questo fastidio, o comunque chi provi a capirne l'origine.

----------

## HoX

non uso xscreensaver, ma a giudicare da quello che dice la finestra li' direi che il problema puo' dipendere dal fatto che il demone xscreensaver non e' in esecuzione quando dovrebbe partire lo screensaver. Prova ad avviarlo in automatico appena avvii X o simili

----------

## ashlar

non ho proprio idea di come poter fare e poi come si speiga che al primo avvio dello stesso funziona senza problemi?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma se utilizzi gnome perchè non utilizzi gnome-screensaver?

calcola che puoi utilizzare anche gli screensaver di xscreensaver semplicemente convertendoli nel formato di gnome-screensaver.

----------

## ashlar

il problema se n'è andato così come era arrivato, mi sono limitato a cancellare la cartella .Xscreensaver...

Non uso gnome-screensaver perchè altrimenti mi parte anche durante la visualizzazione di film e filmati con mplayer che può bloccare invece l'esecuzione di Xscreensaver

----------

